# General Dawes Pipe



## Veritas42 (Apr 15, 2011)

So one of my friends found a few pipes on ebay that had been taken in an estate sale recently. They were being sold for 10-15 bucks a piece, so we decided to grab a few up. It's his first pipe and my second. 
I'm a little confused about the actual pipe. It's a General Dawes style. I was able to figure out all that I could figure out from looking at it while looking online, but not much else. I couldn't find any brand marking (unless General Dawes itself is the brand), but it says "Algerian Briar Made in France" on the opposite side of the stem from where it says General Dawes. 
Now, it cost me 15 bucks, so I'm not overly concerned about it being amazing, I just want to know how it smokes from anyone with experience with one? The hole where the stem connects with the bowl on the inside of the bowl is about halfway up, so I'm not sure how well this would work for drawing once the tobacco burns past this point. Any tips for a relatively new pipe smoker with this type of pipe?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The Dawes pipe (more correctly named the Lyons, after its inventor, Charles Herbert Lyons) happened to be the favorite pipe of General Charles G. Dawes, Vice-President of the United States from 1925 to 1929. General Dawes smoked the curious pipe incessantly and it became popularly known as the Dawes Underslung, because the shank joined the bowl near its rim.

It's more than an underslung pipe. The sides of the bowl are hollow and smoke is drawn through little holes the length of the bowl and come up into the shank. It's a good idea which didn't work.


----------



## Veritas42 (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't post photos so here are the links.

img821.imageshack.us/img821/1430/photoon20110505at1602.jpg 
img847.imageshack.us/img847/4453/photoon20110505at1601.jpg

Any specific shots that would help?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

That is odd. Is that a metal bowl ?

For $15, I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## Veritas42 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm. This kinda sucks.
My pipe looks almost exactly like that, except without the insert part. That may have gotten lost or something. 
Well, for 15 bucks, I really don't care too much. Haha


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

so they sold you half the pipe? get your money back


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'd guess it'd be impossible to smoke without the bowl. Kinda like trying to smoke a Falcon without the bowl.


----------



## Veritas42 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm definitely getting in touch with them and getting the money back. 
I wasn't able to see a good picture of it when I bought it, so it just looked like a cool design. I figured the hole was drilled into the bowl at an angle or something. But nope. They're just jerks. Haha


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

By $15, with some research and a bit of luck, you should be able to find a nice decent pipe. 
Buy only when you can see 3 or 4 different pictures.


----------

